# really interested in learning C#, but....



## cyyc (May 31, 2007)

hello all. i'm really interested in learnign the basics of C# (got the C# 2005 for Dummies book, lol) but, as usual for me, i find that the only way i can ever truly learn something (especially something as big as C#) is with through being thought by others.  i'm too poor to afford actual classes, so is there some free online community i can go to to learn C# live through other people? tia


----------



## Kreij (May 31, 2007)

There are many basic tutorials on the internet that you can try.
Start slow and when you have questions on how or why something works, post your questions here.
There are many people (myself included) who will be happy to help you learn.


----------



## gamer210 (May 31, 2007)

Microsoft has a free version of Visual Studio.  When you download Visual Studio Express C#, it gives you some really good tutorials.  Here's the link in case you're interested.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/visualcsharp/

I also have some c# books.  If you, or anyone else for that matter, want them just pm me, and I'll email them to you.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Jun 1, 2007)

SAMS publishing is for all begginners.
Search at Amazoon for "Teach yourself C#" books.


----------

